# "Cross rails o/f"



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm looking at the prize list for my upcoming show and I'd just like some clarification on these:

34) Warm-up Cross rails- trot corners
35) Cross rails-trot corners
36) Cross rails-trot corners
37) Crossrail-trot corners- U/S

38) Warm-up Cross rails
39) Cross rails o/f
40) Cross rail o/f 
41) Cross rails under saddle

I'm guessing that the U/S in the first division means under saddle. How is the "under saddle" class different from the other classes? 

Also, what does o/f stand for? 

And last but not least, warm-up is not judged, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Cinder said:


> I'm looking at the prize list for my upcoming show and I'd just like some clarification on these:
> 
> 34) Warm-up Cross rails- trot corners
> 35) Cross rails-trot corners
> ...


O/F means "over fences." These two divisions are different because the first one allows you to trot the corners of the course. You can canter the lines then break to the trot through the turns. The second division I am assuming wants you to canter the whole thing. Both of these divisions have two over fences classes and a flat class. The warm up is judged but it does not count for points towards the division. It is a chance for horse and rider to go in the ring and jump the course as if it were a real class. It is helpful for young or spooky horses as well as riders who might be nervous. You will have a set course to do for that class if you choose to do it.


----------

